# Onion plants,....grrrr!!



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can anyone help me with keeping these things in the substrate (I use play sand)?

I read that the bulb should be slightly exposed but when I plant them that way they float on me.

How do you guys keep them down?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Try a bit of plant weight around the top of the bulb or tie them to a weight/small stone. You only need to keep it there until the root system starts to grow.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

yep, lead weights work for me


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't want to constrict the plants growth at all but I can do that.

So, I should just let the weight on for a week or two?

I would just wrap the weight around the top of the bulb and plant the bulb about half way down?


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah, just bend the plant weight loosely around the top of the bulb, so that it only just stays on (so make it as big as you can). wait a few weeks, maybe 5 or 6 and then the plant should have rooted sufficiently for you to remove the weight.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!

I have some weights so I'm on it!

Thanks,....Im getting sick of them floating around,... my fish really don't dig either so I cant blame this on them.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I put rocks around it, they can be removed at a later date, though I found it more useful to leave them there to stop my geos uprooting it


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks,.... I am very anal about my aquascaping ( lots of guests ) but that is the first idea I had and it is a good one ( if I weren't so anal about how it looks  ),... if I have a rock in a nice spot chances are its staying there and right now I think I hit that medium so if I add one or two temporarily chances are I will get all......... what would you say........ ummmmmmm.. obsesive compulsive, thats it, and toy with it constantly rendering the idea pointless if you would  .

My Comps don't dig neither do my Lupis so being that I have weights that was my best bet.

Again,.... thanks!


----------

